# Copland's Birthday



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

Today, November 14, is Aaron Copland's birthday. Thought I'd share that little bit of trivia with you.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

One of my all time faves! :clap:


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Must admit I don't know his music well enough
He has been added to my list of composers to get to know better in the coming months, only problem is the length of the list!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> Must admit I don't know his music well enough
> He has been added to my list of composers to get to know better in the coming months, only problem is the length of the list!


Please do try Appalachian Spring with Bernstein/NY Philharmonic. So lovely.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Please do try Appalachian Spring with Bernstein/NY Philharmonic. So lovely.


That is the one piece I do have! Agree it is a lovely melodic piece
Suggestions for more greatly appreciated


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> That is the one piece I do have! Agree it is a lovely melodic piece
> Suggestions for more greatly appreciated


The Clarinet Concerto is very fine. So is the Symphony No. 3. Quiet City is nice too. You might also try Billy the Kid and Rodeo.
The song cycle, Twelve Poems of Emily Dickinson is wonderful too.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Fanfare for the common man, Rodeo, Quiet City


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for those recommendations
I shall get on the job with Spotify


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Haydn man said:


> Thanks for those recommendations
> I shall get on the job with Spotify


Anytime. Glad to help.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

My latest Copland was this: really enjoying it, too.

http://ts3.mm.bing.net/th?id=HN.607996322406074314&pid=15.1&P=0

Works:

Piano Concerto/Orchestral Variations/Short Symphony/Symphonic Ode


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My one regret is that Copland didn't spend a lot more time composing works for serious music lovers, rather than being such a "populist". His Piano Variations is a tantalizing look at what might have been had he gone that route.


----------



## CBD (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm currently working on the Copland Piano Variations. So much fun! I don't think the Coda will ever get old.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

CBD said:


> I'm currently working on the Copland Piano Variations. So much fun! I don't think the Coda will ever get old.


Glad you are enjoying it!!


----------

